
When Britain and France Almost Merged into One Country - smacktoward
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2017/08/dunkirk-brexit/536106/
======
JPLeRouzic
The narrative of this article is that:

* Germany attacked and French mostly surrendered after only one month of war.

* French troops were saved in Dunkirk.

* Civil servants draft a plan to unite England and France. Jean Monnet -the father of Europe- was there.

* Petain rejected the plan.

* This is somehow linked to the Brexit.

________________________________

I think it is not very accurate.

* Jean Monnet, an arms dealer who had lived in USA since 1925, hated De Gaulle. This is manifest from the first days of WWII where Monnet warned USA against De Gaulle.

* At Dunkirk, French troops protected Britain troop when they embarked, then had to face the Germans. Little French troops had the chance to leave and the Britain did not help.

* In July 1940 the UK killed 1297 French servicemen without real motive (see Attack on Mers-el-Kébir).

* Jean Monnet is perhaps now seen as the father of Europe but he was an agent of USA and a secretary of Roosevelt from July 1940. Even before becoming the first CEO of the CECA, he nearly restarted alone a war between France and Germany in 1945 with a plan to steal Germany from its rich western areas and give them to France. Google "Theory of l'Engrenage"

* You can add that there was probably an assassination attempt by the allies against De Gaulle on the 21 April 1943.

So it is not very surprising that De Gaulle did not liked "Les Anglo-Saxons".

But I do not think all this stuff has anything to do with the Brexit.

